# How to für Eclipse



## Andreas1989 (1. Apr 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
habe bis jetzt immer mit dem Java Editor gearbeitet. Er ist simpel funktioniert aber auch gut . Würde jetzt gerne auf Eclipse umsteigen und hab da nen paar Fragen.
1. Welche Version ist den überhaupt die richtige?
2. Wenn ich eine Version installiert habe(bin mir nicht sicher obs die richtige ist) Was muss ich dann noch konfigurieren, damit ich damit arbeiten kann? Gibts da irgendwo eine Anleitung?
3. Also ein Projekt konnte ich schon anlegen, genauso wie einzelne Java Datein, wenn ich Sie aber bearbeiten wollte, hat es mir mein lokalen Java Editor geöffnet. Ist das normal??

Danke.

Gruß
 Andreas


----------



## Ebenius (1. Apr 2009)

Andreas1989 hat gesagt.:


> 1. Welche Version ist den überhaupt die richtige?


Derzeit das Ganymede Release. Und daraus willst Du wahrscheinlich "Eclipse Classic", oder auch Eclipse IDE for Java EE Developers.



Andreas1989 hat gesagt.:


> 2. Wenn ich eine Version installiert habe(bin mir nicht sicher obs die richtige ist) Was muss ich dann noch konfigurieren, damit ich damit arbeiten kann? Gibts da irgendwo eine Anleitung?


Natürlich gibt es auch jede Menge Dokumentation zu Eclipse.



Andreas1989 hat gesagt.:


> 3. Also ein Projekt konnte ich schon anlegen, genauso wie einzelne Java Datein, wenn ich Sie aber bearbeiten wollte, hat es mir mein lokalen Java Editor geöffnet. Ist das normal??


Nein. Es sollte der Java-Editor aufgehen. Entweder hast Du ein nackeliges Eclipse (ohne Java-Zeugs drauf) instaliert oder Du hast was verkonfiguriert. Mach mal im Navigator rechtsklick auf eine Java-Datei und wähle "Open With"... Wenn's da keinen Java Editor gibt, dann ist was im Argen.

Ebenius


----------



## faetzminator (1. Apr 2009)

Andreas1989 hat gesagt.:


> 1. Welche Version ist den überhaupt die richtige?


ich würde die neuste verwenden


Andreas1989 hat gesagt.:


> 2. Wenn ich eine Version installiert habe(bin mir nicht sicher obs die richtige ist) Was muss ich dann noch konfigurieren, damit ich damit arbeiten kann? Gibts da irgendwo eine Anleitung?


gar nichts, natürlich brauchst du ein JRE/JDK - ausser du willst z.B. noch C/C++ schreiben oder SVN (Subclipse Plugin) verwenden...


Andreas1989 hat gesagt.:


> 3. Also ein Projekt konnte ich schon anlegen, genauso wie einzelne Java Datein, wenn ich Sie aber bearbeiten wollte, hat es mir mein lokalen Java Editor geöffnet. Ist das normal??


Mit rechter Maustaste --> Open with... kannst du das öffnen mit was du willst - aber nein, eigentlich sollte die Std-Einstellung von Eclipse der Built In Editor sein (Irgendwo in den Optionen kann man die Dateiendungen auf Editoren einstellen)

Gruss, faetzminator

EDIT: da war wohl jemand schneller  Aber grundsätzlich:
- Eclipse für J2SE Eclipse downloads - mirror selection
- Eclipse für J2EE Eclipse downloads - mirror selection
(Links für Win32)


----------



## Der Müde Joe (1. Apr 2009)

>und daraus willst Du wahrscheinlich "Eclipse Classic", oder auch Eclipse IDE for Java EE Developers.

Was ist an der Standard Version auszusetzten? (Eclipse IDE for Java Developers (85 MB))

benutze eigentlich nur die (klein, schlank, ...bis ich mein Plugins drin hab)


----------



## faetzminator (1. Apr 2009)

Der Müde Joe hat gesagt.:


> Was ist an der Standard Version auszusetzten? (Eclipse IDE for Java Developers (85 MB))


Man kann auch ein Eclipse "ohne etwas" - auch ohne "Javaprogrammierunterstützung" - downloaden


----------



## Ebenius (1. Apr 2009)

Der Müde Joe hat gesagt.:


> >und daraus willst Du wahrscheinlich "Eclipse Classic", oder auch Eclipse IDE for Java EE Developers.
> 
> Was ist an der Standard Version auszusetzten? (Eclipse IDE for Java Developers (85 MB))


Hum. Ähm. Nix. Die reicht auch. 



faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> Man kann auch ein Eclipse "ohne etwas" - auch ohne "Javaprogrammierunterstützung" - downloaden


Aber genau das will der Themeneröffner sicher nicht.

Ebenius


----------



## Andreas1989 (1. Apr 2009)

Hallo,
also JDK und JRE habe ich natürlich installiert. Bis lang habe ich mit dem Java-Editor. Da funktioniert auch alles.
Habe jetzt mal nochmal mein Eclipse runter geworfen, die neue Version runtergeladen und gestartet. Jetzt funktioniert der Eclipse Java-Editor auch. Da ging wohl was mit der alten Version Schief. Wenn ich auf die Datei mit rechts geklickt habe kam die Fehler Meldung "Cannot create the in-place editor". Ist jetzt aber weg.
ALso danke!


----------



## Der Müde Joe (1. Apr 2009)

>Hum. Ähm. Nix. Die reicht auch. 

Achso, dachte ich hätte vielleicht was verpasst in den letzten ...hmm... 'paar' Jahren. ;-)


----------



## faetzminator (1. Apr 2009)

Ebenius hat gesagt.:


> Aber genau das will der Themeneröffner sicher nicht.


Genau, aber das hat er wohl getan, und Der Müde Joe dachte er hätte die J2SE Version. Aber ich schrieb ja bereits, wo man die J2SE/J2EE Versionen downloaden kann.


----------



## Ebenius (1. Apr 2009)

faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> Genau, aber das hat er wohl getan, und Der Müde Joe dachte er hätte die J2SE Version.


Ne, der Müde Joe meinte was anderes. Ich hatte zwei Bundles empfohlen und er fragte, wieso ich nicht das Bundle "Eclipse IDE for Java Developers (85 MB)" empfohlen habe. Weil ich es vergessen hatte. 

Ebenius


----------



## Verjigorm (1. Apr 2009)

Mal so ein genereller besserwissender Kommentar:
Eclipse wird NICHT INSTALLIERT, sondern lediglich ENTPACKT!


----------



## faetzminator (1. Apr 2009)

[offtopic]Jain, bei Windows und einem Archiv schon, unter Linux mit den tollen Package Managern nicht  Davon ausgegangen, dass "installieren" lediglich bedeutet, dass das System die SW kennt und ein Deinstallationsscript zur Verfügung stellt.[/offtopic]


----------



## musiKk (1. Apr 2009)

Auch unter Linux würde ich aber nicht die Pakete installieren, sondern das Archiv im Home entpacken. Da weiß man, was man hat.


----------



## Ebenius (1. Apr 2009)

Verjigorm hat gesagt.:


> Mal so ein genereller besserwissender Kommentar:
> Eclipse wird NICHT INSTALLIERT, sondern lediglich ENTPACKT!


Besserwissen macht mit Quellenangabe mehr Spaß. Der erste Satz der dt. Wikipedia zum Thema Installation (Computer) lautet: 





> Die Installation von Software ist der Vorgang, bei dem neue Programme auf einen vorhandenen Computer kopiert und dabei eventuell konfiguriert werden.


Ebenius


----------



## faetzminator (1. Apr 2009)

musiKk hat gesagt.:


> Auch unter Linux würde ich aber nicht die Pakete installieren, sondern das Archiv im Home entpacken. Da weiß man, was man hat.


Du bist Windowsuser und hast noch nie einen Paketmanager verwendet? Du kennst all deine 362 Updatemanager (Sun, M$, Mozilla/Firefox, ...) auswendig? Ich könnte ohne pacman und apt-get nicht (mehr) leben


----------



## Der Müde Joe (1. Apr 2009)

Nur hat er leider recht....bei Ubuntu zB ist Eclipse auf dem Repos einfach schlecht....hat irgend komische Configs drin...Wildcard könnte darüber mehr sagen...


----------



## musiKk (1. Apr 2009)

Äh... no comment...


----------



## Andreas1989 (1. Apr 2009)

Hallo nochmal 
Also Eclispe scheint zu funktionieren. Hab da aber noch eine kleine Frage.
Wo kann ich die Tab Breite einstellen? Unter Window - Performance | General - Editors - Text Editors | Displayed tab width kann man was mit Tabs einstellen. Hab ich auch gemacht. Von 4 auf 2(Will nur 2 Zeichen als Tab). Ist dem aber wurst egal klick auf Apply und der macht mir immer noch 4 Tabs. auch der Hacken "Insert spaces for tabs" interessiert Eclipse nicht. 
Ich bin mitlerweile schon so an 2 Tabs gewöhnt, dass ich kaum mit 4 arbeiten kann .


----------



## Ebenius (1. Apr 2009)

faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> Du bist Windowsuser und hast noch nie einen Paketmanager verwendet? Du kennst all deine 362 Updatemanager (Sun, M$, Mozilla/Firefox, ...) auswendig? Ich könnte ohne pacman und apt-get nicht (mehr) leben


Ohne Paketmanagement/Updatemanager kann ich auch nicht leben. Trotzdem installiere ich bestimmte Software stets selbst: 
Java REs und SDKs, weil ich mehrere Versionen gleichzeitig auf dem System benötige.
Eclipse, weil meine Linux-Distribution eine vollkommen falsche Vorstellung davon hat, wie man das installieren sollte
Oracle, weil's meine Distribution nicht liefern will 
...
Ebenius


----------



## faetzminator (1. Apr 2009)

Der Müde Joe hat gesagt.:


> Nur hat er leider recht....bei Ubuntu zB ist Eclipse auf dem Repos einfach schlecht....hat irgend komische Configs drin...Wildcard könnte darüber mehr sagen...


Ja, ich hab aufm Laptop auch Ubuntu, und das ist leider wirklich nicht toll was Eclipse angeht. Aber Arch ist wunderbar was die Aktualität angeht (bezogen auf dieses Thema; ich finde es allgemein eine sehr gute Distribution)


----------



## frapo (2. Apr 2009)

Ebenius hat gesagt.:


> Oracle, weil's meine Distribution nicht liefern will
> Ebenius



OT: Einfach mal aus Interesse, welche Distribution benutzt du eigentlich Ebenius?

Gruß
frapo


----------



## Ebenius (2. Apr 2009)

frapo hat gesagt.:


> OT: Einfach mal aus Interesse, welche Distribution benutzt du eigentlich Ebenius?


Derzeit ein SuSE Linux 10.3. Ich würde ja Ubuntu nutzen, aber ich darf nicht. 

Ebenius


----------



## frapo (2. Apr 2009)

Ebenius hat gesagt.:


> Derzeit ein SuSE Linux 10.3. Ich würde ja Ubuntu nutzen, aber ich darf nicht.
> 
> Ebenius



:noe: Du darfst nicht? *schmunzel*.

Ich bin froh das ich die freie Wahl habe , zumindest privat . Aus selbigem Grunde installiere ich Oracle ebenfalls von Hand, bei mir läuft debian (Etch).


----------

